# Баян "Концерт"



## hardvulf (9 Окт 2012)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что за инструмент, где изготавливался, колличество голосов и т. д. Перерыл весь интернет и ничего не нашел о нем. Буду признателен за любую информацию.


----------



## MAN (9 Окт 2012)

Такой?










Если да, то баян этот трёхголосный с ломаной декой, планки в нём кусковые, изготавливался в своё время, похоже, на Московской ф-ке.


----------



## hardvulf (9 Окт 2012)

Спасибо! Да, именно такой баян меня интересует.


----------



## MAN (9 Окт 2012)

Если случится так, что здесь Вам не дадут достаточное количество интересующей Вас информации об этом баяне, загляните ещё сюда:
http://bayanac.borda.ru/?1-2-0-00000102-00...01-0-1333758666
Форум этот любительский и там есть участники, играющие, либо игравшие ранее именно на таком баяне. Тема, на которую я привёл ссылку, посвящена как раз баяну "Концерт".


----------



## hardvulf (9 Окт 2012)

Спасибо Вам огромное!


----------



## диапазон64 (9 Окт 2012)

hardvulf писал:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что за инструмент,



В прошлом у меня их было два. Именно таких. При всём желании играть на них не смог: в виду некачественной сборки(собирали скорей всего не руками, а ногами) эти баяны доставлляли массу неприятных ощущений во время игры, причём просто разваливались на глазах.


----------



## hardvulf (9 Окт 2012)

а как Вам его звучание?


----------



## диапазон64 (9 Окт 2012)

hardvulf писал:


> а как Вам его звучание?


звучал относительно неплохо, но до Тулы 302 не дотягивал.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (9 Окт 2012)

Зачем вам это нужно ? Эти инструменты и новыми то никогда не играли,а вывеска Концерт вообще то как издевательство при этом.А,если учесть что самому молодому Концерту уже за тридцать,то разговор,то о чем ? Я держал такой инструмент (не один) лет 15 назад в последний раз.Поверьте уж моему опыту - дрянь редкая. К какому концерту изготовители этого изделия готовили ? Только им это и видимо было.


----------



## hardvulf (10 Окт 2012)

Просто нашел объявление о продаже, очень дешево. Вот и решил узнать стоит ли вообще с ним связываться.


----------



## TokarevAcc (17 Ноя 2012)

Купил недавно. Видимо "правильный" экземпляр попался.
В механике люфта нету, настройка идеальная. Очень хороший ответ и небольшой расход.
Но герметизация хромает. Буду менять резинки, подкладку и лайку.


----------

